

Ask HN: I just started using Google Apps and Google Sites to document my life - o_s_m

Is this a good platform to use, or does anyone do anything similar with different software. I&#x27;m using it as a diary, calendar, budgeting software via google sheets, and some other stuff.
======
JacobHarrington
In my experience it is great - I use it to store a lot of common documents I
don't want to carry around on a thumb drive that is easy to lose. However, my
use is primarily non-public facing - storing personal documents and the like.
I particularly find the spreadsheet tool in Google Drive useful for storing
quick calculations I want to access on the fly, such as notes on an ongoing
task or budget projections for my personal finances.

For sharing personal documents, I tend to use Dropbox more than Google Drive,
though. In my experience people without tech expertise tend to get a handle on
Dropbox more quickly than on Google Drive, though it largely depends upon the
people you are sharing with.

